# Scrubbing speed while in the trees



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Fly as in jump? I assume you just mean riding. Some intense tree riding does sometimes require you to put a hand out and swing yourself around.

Im a goofy rider, if im taking a left turn into the trees I would put my left arm out as I swing around. You gotta be confident although. The board has to carve into the snow to slow you down enough. 

Riding trees is toooo much fun!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I've always used the drifts next to the trees as sort of a small hill for slowing down. Granted I never go very fast through the trees to begin with. If the snow is deep enough, you can almost ride up to the tree without ever hitting it if you time your turn. I think of them as moguls that just extend hundred feet up. :laugh:

Also, I wiped out once in the tree as Steven's Pass after a big dumping and it took me forever to get out. That snow was DEEP! I was really hoping an ent would rescue me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

trickten said:


> I tried the trees this last Saturday for the first time and had a BLAST. My only issue is that I have a hard time scrubbing speed when I'm in the trees. Suggestions/technique? I'm grabbing trees as I fly by and it's causing me to crash more than I care to.
> 
> Alex


try to spot open spots (where their aren't to much trees)
skid theire and go to the next spot.
try to build up your confidence.
but keep in your head= trees aren't made of foam...they hurt when you hit them


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2009)

I find it's all about confidence. Just keep looking ahead on your line. Every time I'd be scared of the trees I'd psych myself out, hesitate and fuck up because of it. I'd definitely wear a helmet (wrist guards aren't a bad idea either..) in trees, bonking your head on a low branch sucks.


----------



## steve_ri (Dec 27, 2008)

i was with a buddy once and it was his third day ever. He follwed me into the trees and when you got to much spped he lost controll and headed right for a tree. The dumbass kinda jumped up and turned 90 so now hes facing the tree head on. He flys into the tree board first, snaps the board and smashes his nuts. That just gives you an idea of how fast he was going when he lost controll. ive never seen a board snap. He was done for the day and actually rode down the trail on half of his board. Be carefull lol


----------



## mijinkal (Jan 9, 2009)

First off, don't grab the trees, they will thwor you off balance and you're more likely to get injured. 
When you're ripping though the trees try to look at least 2 turns ahead to know where you're going and if you need to stop. If you don't know what's behind the next tree, be ready to stop really quickly. 
To slow down, I just do a lot of quick turns and speed checks similar to moguls. Try to keep a constant comfortable speed. It's all about the quick reflexes and you only get that by experience


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

learn to speed check...

kick out the back of your board a bit more when moving straight and turning to cut some speed.

get your balance down, learn to stop toe side and be comfortable riding on your toes or heels.

just give it time... they arent that hard


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Every time I've grabbed a tree, I've wished I hadn't. Damn near ripped my arm off once, and I would've been fine if I hadn't tried to grab the tree.

Like everyone else said, look between the trees rather than at them, and think ahead. What desklamp said about being confident is a big part of it too.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I grabbed a tree once to save myself from nailing my friend.

Thank god i just missed him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

YanTheMan said:


> I grabbed a tree once to save myself from nailing my friend.
> 
> Thank god i just missed him.


In that situation, fair enough. It's probably not something you should make a habit of though.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I dont do it often thats for sure.

Theres just this one part that is extremely hard to bypass without grabbing a tree. It goes down steep pretty quickly, you have to pass under a tree then turn this sharp corner. Its the only spot where i grab a tree.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

if you dont have enough speed and bomb the cherry pow pow... better hope im not around...

i like my powder like i like my women...

fresh and smooth =D


----------

